# Have you seen (lost object) anywhere?



## yuechu

大家好！

I recently lost a (computer) mouse and I was wondering how to ask if anyone has seen it in Chinese. (I get words like 看到 and 看见 mixed up... would you use one of these words?)
Thanks!


----------



## SimonTsai

你有 [看到 / 看見] 我的滑鼠嗎？


----------



## hx1997

Just to point out that the term for a computer mouse is 鼠标 in mainland.

Edit: It seems from another thread that this is something yuechu already knows.


----------



## corner1912

In mainland you can say:“你看见我的鼠标了吗？”

看见/看到 are both correct in this context. Actually I think they are interchangeable in most conditions


----------



## SimonTsai

It is new to me that in the Chinese Mainland, 鼠標 refers to a computer mouse; I thought of it as a cursor (鼠標 = 滑鼠 + 游標).

I think that I am marginally more inclined to use '看到'. For  example, '不好意思，請問你有沒有看到我的錢包？’


----------



## yuechu

Thank you all for your help! 



SimonTsai said:


> 你有 [看到 / 看見] 我的滑鼠嗎？


I remember learning about this structure a long time ago! (有 as an auxiliary in Chinese) I was wondering, is this only used in Taiwanese Mandarin or is it used in 大陆 Mandarin as well? Is this type of 有 an equivalent of 了？


----------



## albert_laosong

SimonTsai said:


> It is new to me that in the Chinese Mainland, 鼠標 refers to a computer mouse; I thought of it as a cursor (鼠標 = 滑鼠 + 游標).
> 
> I think that I am marginally more inclined to use '看到'. For  example, '不好意思，請問你有沒有看到我的錢包？’


In Mainland, the only name for the computer mouse is 鼠标，the cursor on the screen which is a vertical line flashing and indicates the input position is called 光标,  the little arrow that moves when you move the mouse is called 鼠标指针.  Seems we never use 游标，except in 游标卡尺.

On the contrary, I think I would use 看见 more in this context  , but 看到 is also quite ok.
你有没有看见我的鼠标，你有没有看到我的鼠标---> sound equally natural.
谁看见我鼠标了？ 谁看到我鼠标了？ --->I prefer 看见 here.



yuechu said:


> I get words like 看到 and 看见 mixed up...


it's difficult to summarize the differences between 看见 and 看到，and indeed they are interchangeable in most cases, but I believe there are situations where one sounds more natural or is more common than the other. But again, the difference is small. 

in below contexts, I prefer 看到, but 看见 is quite acceptable :
看到这种悲惨的景象，我一再提醒我自己不能犯同样的错误。
我们在网上经常看到各种喜欢和别人抬杠的人，我们称之为杠精。

in below contexts, I prefer 看见, but 看到 is also quite acceptable：
我昨天在街上看见你妈了。
我正往前走，突然看见一辆劳斯莱斯从前面开过。


----------



## albert_laosong

yuechu said:


> I remember learning about this structure a long time ago! (有 as an auxiliary in Chinese) I was wondering, is this only used in Taiwanese Mandarin or is it used in 大陆 Mandarin as well? Is this type of 有 an equivalent of 了？


你有看到我的鼠标吗？
你有去过美国吗？
Yes, 有 here is also used in Mainland mandarin, but I think in everyday convesations we prefer not to use 有 here.
The above two sentences sounds more like lines from a movie，or maybe it's just my own feeling.
I think on the whole Taiwan Mandarin sounds more literary (文艺腔）than Mainland mandarin which is more informal, more direct.


----------



## yuechu

Thanks for your explanations, Albert_laosong! They help me a lot!


----------



## SimonTsai

yuechu said:


> I get words like 看到 and 看见 mixed up...


Here is an old thread on this: 看見 vs 看到.


albert_laosong said:


> (1) 你有看到我的鼠标吗？ (2) 你有去过美国吗？


I would say that '有' is obligatory in the first but is optional in the second. I find it hard to spell out the whys and wherefores.


----------



## yuechu

Oh, that's right. I will have a look at that thread again! Thanks, SimonTsai!


----------



## albert_laosong

SimonTsai said:


> Here is an old thread on this: 看見 vs 看到.
> 
> I would say that '有' is obligatory in the first but is optional in the second. I find it hard to spell out the whys and wherefores.


你有看到我的鼠标吗？ yes, in this sentence, 有 is mandatory.  but to express this idea in Mainland it' s more common to say 你看见/看到我鼠标了吗？


----------

